
Doing Y Combinator in your 30s - bkudria
http://zencoder.com/encoder-blog/2010/09/21/doing-y-combinator-in-your-30s/
======
iworkforthem
dun think entrepreneurship starts in yr 20s and stops by the time we hit 30.
it's a passion, something we love to do. anyone out over 30s, GO FOR IT! You
only live once!

